# would these work as basstraps?



## michnix (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello!

In my room, I have the wall behind the speakers almost covered with IKEA Expedit shelves (perfect for vinyl records) 
In a music store I found these cubes which would fit into the shelve sections quite snugly (with a little persuation).

I was wondering if those would be effective as bass traps?

Any input appreciated!

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Somewhat but foam really isn't nearly as effective as fiberglass or cotton. You could DIY something cheaper from either of those that would work better.

Bryan


----------



## michnix (Oct 12, 2013)

thanks for your input! i am very sceptical against fiberglass since this is in our living room and fiberglass or Rockwool stuff and kids is not a good kombination...

cotton might be a good alternative. not quite sure where to get it, though. Old clothes would do the trick, right?


Regards from Norway!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

old clothes will do something but who knows what. Acoustic cotton is available - though not sure where in Europe.


----------



## michnix (Oct 12, 2013)

could you name a few producers of acoustic cotton?


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

michnix said:


> thanks for your input! i am very sceptical against fiberglass since this is in our living room and fiberglass or Rockwool stuff and kids is not a good kombination... cotton might be a good alternative. not quite sure where to get it, though. Old clothes would do the trick, right? Regards from Norway!


 I wrapped the fiberglass insulation(pink fluffy) with cotton batting. I then put some homemade diy frames over them wrapped with more cotton batting and burlap. I don't seem to be getting any fibers released into the air from the fiberglass as far as I can tell. I have bad allergies and am easily affected by dust and the like and have a wife and two kids and none of us have ever noticed or complained about it. The cotton batting seems to hold the fibers at bay pretty well IMO.


----------

